# Feral Cat needs foster care getting depressed



## maryannb6843 (Nov 24, 2017)

I would like to introduce myself. My name is Mary Ann B. I live in Northern NJ. I have presently have a 9 yr old Maine **** and a. 3 yr old Savannah. This weekend I expect the arrival of my 16 week old Singapura kitten from. Seattle. My dilemma is after carin for and trying to trap my backyard feral cat I finally did 2 weeks ago. He has been neutered, given his rabies and distemper shots, dewormed and defleaed. He’s ‘s very sweet. I have him in a downstairs room in. My house and need to keep him isolated because of the new kitten. He is fastidious about using the litter box and doesn’t scratch or bite but he won’t let me pick him up so he can’t be shown for adoption yet. I try to spend as much time as I can with him but my cats get jealous knowing I’m downstairs wit him since they have seen him. I am teaching him how to play with a flying feather and he appears to be very smart as he likes when I hide it and he has to find it. I am concerned as e as refused to eat a few days when I couldn’t spend too much time and feel he is becoming depressed in that room. I called all the rescues in my area and they have no foster homes at present. If anyone can foster this wonderful boy until he will allow you to pick him up I would willingly pay for his food and litter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Unfortunately, while I do know quite a few people in northern NJ (I grew up in West Orange and Livingston), none of them are cat people. Still, I'd be happy to ask them to put out the word. Where in northern NJ? My parents are near Little Falls, and my cousin is in Wayne.


----------



## smoda61 (Oct 4, 2017)

It is great that Sprite feels she might have connections.

My suggestion, as I have seen it near me, it to post the situation in a local Facebook group. I have seen people post cats needing support in the two town type groups I am in. Maybe you can reach out through that and find people near you.

It is so good of you to help this kitty. I do hope it all works out well.


----------

